# Your Giggles for the Day!! Silly, funny videos :)



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I love the last video! Too funny!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What fun! I love how he follows you around!


----------



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

That poor Haflinger... 

But she's not to consequete with him...


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

He looks sooo out of place with all of those high flying horses. He's just like waiit for me. Oh, nevermind!

Cutest horsey evar!!!


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

Loved the vids!


----------



## OkiePony (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, everybody 

Hafilein.... he sure looks like a Haffie, but he's almost 17 hands tall (170cm +), and a Belgian Draft 

He does think he's a pocket puppy, though


----------



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

OkiePony said:


> Thanks, everybody
> 
> Hafilein.... he sure looks like a Haffie, but he's almost 17 hands tall (170cm +), and a Belgian Draft
> 
> He does think he's a pocket puppy, though


Ah okay I'm sorry for this... He really looks like a Haflinger... I thought hes quite tall but in the video I couldnt really see how tall... =) 
So sorry for that =)


----------



## OkiePony (Feb 8, 2010)

No problem, Hafilein 

I assume the photo in your avatar is your Haffie and s/he is quite cute!


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

cute !! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I loved that draft. What a beauty and sweet little thing. Just stunning!


----------



## OkiePony (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, Guys - he's a fun - and fine! - horse


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

that last video had me laughing i could totally picture your belgian saying those things hahaha. i just posted a vid of my horses in the snow i love how they play


----------



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

OkiePony said:


> No problem, Hafilein
> 
> I assume the photo in your avatar is your Haffie and s/he is quite cute!


Yes she is my Hafi =)

Thank you =)


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute videos!


----------



## OkiePony (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's a new one...


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

those are great! I love how everyone follows you around


----------



## OkiePony (Feb 8, 2010)

travlingypsy - is that your horse in your avatar? Stunning!! What is s/he??


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

No, its not :C that one is so old i should change it. I just loved that pic.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome videos, how cute! I love the music too, suits it so perfectly.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha so funny! love the daft! adorable 
and welcome to the forum


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

These are great lol!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Cute! Love the last one, and how in the barn chores one, you opened the side door and a horse came out, closed it, opened it again, horse comes out, closed it, and so on! lol!


----------



## OkiePony (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's the newest one - it's different from the others, but hey, gotta change the routine every once in a while... 


http://www.youtube.com/xFdmEOX5Xwo


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

The link didn't work for me, unfortunately.


----------



## OkiePony (Feb 8, 2010)

OOps! Sorry about that!!!

This should work


----------

